# Video:  Fliegenwerfen OHNE Rolle



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2017)

Redaktionell


*Video: 
Fliegenwerfen OHNE Rolle​*
*Es gibt doch immer Dinge, da staunt man nur noch - wie hier  beim REXFLY CASTING SYSTEM. Das macht das werfen mit der Fliegenrute OHNE Fliegenrolle möglich. Tolle Idee in einem spannenden und sehenswerten Video*

Beim angeln mit Fliegenruten ist eine Rolle zuerst mal nur der Aufnahmebehälter für die Schnur, mit einer meist eher rudimentären Bremse, falls ein Fisch doch mal nicht mehr über die Hand zu drillen ist.

Nur beim Angeln auf Große Fische oder im Salzwasser gibt und braucht es dann entsprechend teurere Rollen mit ausgeklügelterem Bremssystem. 

Wer nun denkt, da kann eh nix mehr Neues kommen in so einem ausgereizten Segment, der täuscht sich.

Aus den USA kommt ein System, mittels dessen man die Fliegenrolle quasi einfach "ausklicken" kann und so mit der Rute ohne die störende Rolle werfen. 

So einfach, wie man die Rolle da ausklicken kann, so einfach, nur durch "einschieben und einrasten" hat man in Sekunden die Rolle wieder an der Rute, falls zum Drill notwendig.

Im Video ist die Sache gut erklärt und auch für nicht-englischsprachige Angler gut erkennbar, um was es geht und wie es funktioniert und gedacht ist. 

Viel Spaß beim angucken - eine sehenswerte Sache!




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgsLIM14qVA

Hier zur Seite des Vertriebes/Hersteller aus den USA:
http://rexfly.com/rexfly-casting-system/

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## jochen68 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Video:  Fliegenwerfen OHNE Rolle*

Danke! Witzig, wobei ich mich frage:

- ob die Rolle und/oder Rute da vorne vor der Brust nicht hinderlicher sind als woanders

- so ein Extrateil von Platte vorne auf die Brust geschnallt werden muss, also ein MEHRaufwand getrieben wird

- die Rolle an der Rute nicht doch schon richtig aufgehoben scheint, jedenfalls hat sie mich da noch nie gestört *grins*

Aber die Fantasie ist unerschöpflich, und auch hier wird es willige  Abnehmer geben ...


----------



## Franz_16 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Video:  Fliegenwerfen OHNE Rolle*

Ich find das sieht schon reichlich kurios aus, trotzdem da muss man erstmal drauf kommen   Würde mich ja mal interessieren was die kundigen Flugangler dazu sagen? Ist sowas praxistauglich?


----------



## Ørret (6. November 2017)

*AW: Video:  Fliegenwerfen OHNE Rolle*

Vielleicht auch ne Lösung für Einarmige.


----------



## silverfish (6. November 2017)

*AW: Video:  Fliegenwerfen OHNE Rolle*

Die Idee ist nicht schlecht !
Nur mit Rute wirft es sich natürlich leichter !
Alles eine Frage der Gewöhnung , aber fordert auch ein Umdenken. Und das ist ja bekanntlich oft das größte Hindernis !


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Video:  Fliegenwerfen OHNE Rolle*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Danke! Witzig, wobei ich mich frage:
> 
> - ob die Rolle und/oder Rute da vorne vor der Brust nicht hinderlicher sind als woanders
> 
> ...



Hat er ja mit erklärt, speziell auch bei Bellyboat, Kajak etc., auch zum Fotografieren beim waten (Trophäenangeln - buuuh ;-)), weil man die Rute da gut "abstellen" kann. 

Und weil man durch das fehlende Rollengewicht das Handgelenk nicht abknickt beim werfen und ohne das Gewicht auch ermüdungsfreier werfen kann..

Logischerweise seine Werbung - aber zumindest in sich schlüssig.

Ausprobieren tät ichs mal, wenns einer von euch kaufen tät ;-)))


----------



## Leech (6. November 2017)

*AW: Video:  Fliegenwerfen OHNE Rolle*

Erinnert mich ein wenig an das Tenkara Fly Fishing, dass mir ein Freund vor 8 Jahren in Idaho gezeigt hat.

Tenkara Fischen


----------



## silverfish (6. November 2017)

*AW: Video:  Fliegenwerfen OHNE Rolle*

Thomas , kaufen werd ich es nicht ! Aber ich weiss ,was ich an langen Winterabenden basteln kann . Und bei meiner Auswahl an Fiegenruten, kann ich schon eine zum Umbauen opfern.
Weniger Zeit zum kochen ?!


----------



## Trollwut (6. November 2017)

*AW: Video:  Fliegenwerfen OHNE Rolle*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ausprobieren tät ichs mal, wenns einer von euch kaufen tät ;-)))



Könnte aber kritisch werden.
Der Kerl im Video ist normal gebaut und die Rute steht schon nach oben ab.
Schnallst du dir das ding um dürfte das aufgrund biologischer Gegebenheiten ca. 45° nach hinten oben abstehen :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Video:  Fliegenwerfen OHNE Rolle*

Tenkara ist ja quasi einfach "Fliegenstippen" ohne Rolle - hat ja nix mi klassischem Werfen der Fliege zu tun..

Wenn, dann passt sogar wohl eher diese "exotische" Methode:
Videos: "Erfindung der Angelrolle"?
Mehr als 300 Jahre alte Angeltechnik Gyeonji
;-)))

Also mit gefällt die Idee mit rollenlos, aber mit Rolle Fliegenwerfen schon irgendwie - wo kommste denn her, silverfish?


----------



## Thomas E. (6. November 2017)

*AW: Video:  Fliegenwerfen OHNE Rolle*

Hallo,

garnicht neu !
Ein Freund hatte zur Zeit der Glasruten und den sehr schweren Automatik- Rollen zur Erleichterung die Rolle an seinen Hosengürtel befestigt.

Bei den heutigen Leichtgewichts- Rollen ist das nicht mehr nötig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Video:  Fliegenwerfen OHNE Rolle*

aber vom Gürtel weg klickt der sie nicht so schnell (und elegant) wieder ein zum drillen ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Video:  Fliegenwerfen OHNE Rolle*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Könnte aber kritisch werden.
> Der Kerl im Video ist normal gebaut und die Rute steht schon nach oben ab.
> Schnallst du dir das ding um dürfte das aufgrund biologischer Gegebenheiten ca. 45° nach hinten oben abstehen :q



Seh ich jetzt erst:
Dreggsagg, fränngischrr..
:q:q:q


----------



## pennfanatic (6. November 2017)

*AW: Video:  Fliegenwerfen OHNE Rolle*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Seh ich jetzt erst:
> Dreggsagg, fränngischrr..
> :q:q:q



Was meint denn trollwut?
Verstehe ich nicht


----------



## Thomas E. (7. November 2017)

*AW: Video:  Fliegenwerfen OHNE Rolle*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> aber vom Gürtel weg klickt der sie nicht so schnell (und elegant) wieder ein zum drillen ;-))



Moin,

er hat den Drill mit Bachforellen und Äschen allein über die Schnur gemacht, das geht problemlos.

Zum Schnureinholen zog man bei den Automatik- Rollen einfach am Hebel für die Feder.

Für kampfstarke Fische geht das so natürlich nicht, da muß über die Rolle gedrillt werden.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Video:  Fliegenwerfen OHNE Rolle*

Hallo,

halte ich für hinderlich und auch nicht wirklich praxistauglich. Bei einem gut ausgewogenem Gerät spürt man die Rolle so gut wie nicht. Sonst könnte ich Oldie nicht zehn Stunden am Tag damit werfen.
Fazit: überflüssig wie ein Kropf.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## jochen68 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Video:  Fliegenwerfen OHNE Rolle*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> halte ich für hinderlich und auch nicht wirklich praxistauglich. Bei einem gut ausgewogenem Gerät spürt man die Rolle so gut wie nicht. Sonst könnte ich Oldie nicht zehn Stunden am Tag damit werfen.
> Fazit: überflüssig wie ein Kropf.
> ...


... So ist das!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Video:  Fliegenwerfen OHNE Rolle*

ich würd das schon mal gerne ausprobieren, um den Unterschied zu sehen(selber zu merken (oder halt nicht)...

Da bin ich neugierich ;-)


----------



## Leech (7. November 2017)

*AW: Video:  Fliegenwerfen OHNE Rolle*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tenkara ist ja quasi einfach "Fliegenstippen" ohne Rolle - hat ja nix mi klassischem Werfen der Fliege zu tun..
> 
> Wenn, dann passt sogar wohl eher diese "exotische" Methode:
> Videos: "Erfindung der Angelrolle"?
> ...



Uff. Wenn ich ihm das als übersetzten Screenshot schicken würde, dann wäre er ziemlich sauer auf mich und dich. Hahaha.
Gut, mein Video war jetzt eher auf kleine Sachen ausgelegt - er selbst hat immer mit einer richtigen Tenkara-Peitsche unterwegs und da passiert ja auch mehr als nur Stippen.

Wobei es an sich auch eine schöne Technik ist, und mich wie gesagt einfach nur daran erinnerte - nicht das es eins zu eins das selbe ist.


----------



## thomas1602 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Video:  Fliegenwerfen OHNE Rolle*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> halte ich für hinderlich und auch nicht wirklich praxistauglich. Bei einem gut ausgewogenem Gerät spürt man die Rolle so gut wie nicht. Sonst könnte ich Oldie nicht zehn Stunden am Tag damit werfen.
> Fazit: überflüssig wie ein Kropf.
> ...


seh ich auch so, noch dazu wo die Rolle den Schwerpunkt in das Handteil schieben sollte und man so ermüdungsfreier wirft. 
DEswegen sollte die Rolle + Schnur mit der Rute immer schön aufeinander abgestimmt sein. (Werfen Biegung mal völlig außer acht gelassen)
(kann das Video jetzt auf arbeit nicht anschauen) 
Nehmen die dann spezielle Ruten?


----------



## Thomas E. (7. November 2017)

*AW: Video:  Fliegenwerfen OHNE Rolle*

Moin,

dann schraubt doch mal die Rolle ab, und werft...

Wir machen das oft mal bei unseren Wurftreffs, das geht richtig gut !

Zum Glück gibt es heutzutage sehr leichte Rollen.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Video:  Fliegenwerfen OHNE Rolle*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> Nehmen die dann spezielle Ruten?



sollte man meiner Ansicht nach für jede Rute umbauen können, so wie ich das verstanden habe..


----------



## Fyrdraca (7. November 2017)

*AW: Video:  Fliegenwerfen OHNE Rolle*

Wieder eine Erfindung die man nicht braucht!


----------



## Andal (7. November 2017)

*AW: Video:  Fliegenwerfen OHNE Rolle*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> halte ich für hinderlich und auch nicht wirklich praxistauglich. Bei einem gut ausgewogenem Gerät spürt man die Rolle so gut wie nicht. Sonst könnte ich Oldie nicht zehn Stunden am Tag damit werfen.
> Fazit: überflüssig wie ein Kropf.
> ...



Sehe ich auch so. Eine gute Rute ist mit der passenden Rolle eine sehr ausgewogene Einheit. Ohne das geringe Gewicht am Griffende dürfte es das mit der Ausgeogenheit gewesen sein. Tenkara ist da wieder eine ganz andere Nummer. Schließlich kommt da eine Rolle erst gar nicht ins Spiel.


----------

